# silver lake



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

has anyone fished here? ive never heard discussion about it, and it is on a bus route, so i WANT to fish it.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's going to be stocked with trout here soon if you mean Silver creek lake. But i think it closes at night, which is to bad, cause there is a good channel cat population in there. You can catch them good though up till dusk(better later in the year for cats). A small t-rigged(dark colored) plastic would be a good bet for some Bass there now.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no, not silver CREEK. silver LAKE in stow.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Think it's private...


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Silver lake is about the last place I'd fish without permission, wouldnt do it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

no one is giving me solid information. just "i think its private" or " i would not fish it" so i assume its ok to fish there. i need to run on solid info, not "i guess".


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Silver lake and it's twin Crystal lake are private lakes. Only land owners bordering the lake and the town hall have the right to give permission. Town hall WILL NOT give permission. I have tried talking to several residents to get permission, with no luck. Got to fish it one time, with my old wrestling coach. Good fishing but not worth the ticket.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Private, and it has two full time guards. Also, the police station is right accross the street...so yea. I have a few people that could get me on the lake, but it's simply not worth the hassle.

It hardly, if ever gets fished though so i would imagine it has some decent numbers. The depth drops down past 40ft in spots too. Nice area, but fishing is not something they really care to much for.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

So what they are trying to say is NO FISHING period, no guessing to that.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for the SOLID information guys. not intrested in asking around for permission to fish, for i am not socially adept. then again, i do have fishing access to lake dorothy, but only because my cousin works at PPG. but thanks anyway. 
but now i found another body of water that intrests me, its called, old mill pond. whatg about there?


----------



## gapwedge (Jun 6, 2011)

Just call city hall.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have fished silver lake before for catfish with good luck. This was when I was young so I didn't need permission . I used to be a lifeguard at crystal lake and had permission to fish there for years. I have caught the biggest bass of my life out of there and have seen a guy catch the biggest bass i have ever seen. Just need to be sponsored by a member and pay the yearly fee and your good at Crystal lake. You definetly aren't the only one wanting to fish it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've fished Silver Lake when I was younger. I had some family friends that lived there. The police will definitely talk to you. You have to sign in at the boat house and leave the name and number of the resident that gave you permission to be on the water.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> no one is giving me solid information. just "i think its private" or " i would not fish it" so i assume its ok to fish there. i need to run on solid info, not "i guess".


Listen my man I understand your young by your username but I'm gonna tell you now a response like that is not a very good way to get help in the future. You requested info and people helped you by giving you the info they had. Then you bash them for not givin you solid info!? If you "assume its ok to fish there" based on people saying " I think it's private " then you have some flaws in your thinking as well... Just sayin it would be beneficial for you to be a little more thankful in the future regardless of how solid the info.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with narf.. And I live in stow about 2 minutes from silver lake and i have seen police roaming the lake multiple times in the last year. Heck, try to fish it and maybe you'll get caught and you'll learn your lesson


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, well i did not start this thread so others could come up with assuptions about if it's private or not. and i was being sarcastic about fishing there. Yeesh.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Its private. You have to live in Silver Lake to fish there. If you ever get permission. One of our good friends who lives there does really well on Crappie. And he's also got some nice Walleye out of there too. But you have to be a resident of Silver Lake to fish it. Kinda a shame but thats also why the fishing is so good. Nobody fishes it. Most of those fish have never seen a lure in there life


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have found that when you ask a question (that it doesn't matter if the information you are given you already knew, is not confirmed, or you know it is wrong) you should always be grateful to the person who tries to answer it. Otherwise what you will find is that people will eventually stop answering your requests for information. Respect the people on this site for they have much fishing knowledge to pass on. 

Now I will end with this bit of advise. I have a grandson about your age and he was raised to treat others with respect even when he did not feel they deserved it. That is a wise idea for everyone to follow.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, i guess there are people that have such SENSITIVE feelings. by the way, crap information is of no use to me. " i think" is like posting "i want to tell you that i am not sure" now, tell me, how useful is that?


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

Just be grateful for someone taking THEIR time to respond to you. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

why should i be grateful for somone wasting their time posting useless info? and then getting upset when i say something about it? im done dealing with this crap. dont bother posting here if you have nothing else to say other than to nag me about some words i said.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

from the sounds of this guys posts he's immature and definitely has no respect. probly will never make anything of himself with that attitude and definitely will never get to fish or hunt great places either since he's "socially inept" and rude. So that's his loss us older guys will just have the fun. THANKS for giving us another open spot!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

since you mentioned it was on the " bus route " why dont you take a bus out and fish lake rockwell, HEE HEE Lots of fish there to and I think your allowed to fish there!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Canoerower said:


> from the sounds of this guys posts he's immature and definitely has no respect. probly will never make anything of himself with that attitude and definitely will never get to fish or hunt great places either since he's "socially inept" and rude.


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY! 
You can find some kickarse spots if you ask around nicely and get to know people. To do that you have to be polite.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know i have responded to many of your post trying to help you out... why you ask... well because i'd love to see a young man with the enthusiasim you have for fishing to do well at it, same as most others taking the time to try and help. Re-read your responses to the others on here and tell me it does not sound insulting the way you responded.(ive been guilty too once i re-read some of my posts)
Anyhow jonny, good luck to you wherever you end up going. If some of the larger lakes(portage, nimi, mogadore) are on your route, they will honestly be the best chance for you to get into a bunch of fish(or larger fish). the water is warming up and so are the fish at the larger lakes. the South Main st side of Nimi has enough shore access to keep you fishing new water all day, the big cove is on fire as we speak.


----------



## billbob (Nov 20, 2011)

cant we all just get along. lol


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Look buddy. Not trying to be a idiot. But from your username it seems your in your teens. So we are close to the same age as I'm in High School. But one thing I've learned over the years. Is treat those older than you with respect. And they'll treat you with respect. Just a bit of advice as I've seen that has been a little neglected in this thread. Tight Lines in 2012 and catch some bigguns


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry but I have to agree with jonny and disagree with you other guys.

It's very frustrating to post a question on here and get replies that start out..."I think" ...or "I guess"....I can think and guess myself.

Also while I'm at it.....I've posted questions on here and sometimes 90 per cent of the replies have nothing to do with my question......

But I still visit and enjoy reading here.....


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.silverlakeestates.com/fishing.htm


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey fellas, its not always what you say, but how you say it. Please do better next time. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

